# "Thumper" in G-10



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is my latest design with an aluminum core and G-10 skins  I can honestly say I do not enjoy working with the G-10. It is very tough stuff. This slingshot has been put together with G-Flex epoxy and the aluminum pins have all been grooved and cross scored for a good tooth. The holes for the flip clips and the lanyard are also pins. I think they will find this in an archaeological dig a thousand years from now and say ancient man was paranoid about the strenght of their slingshots  The three HDPE slingshots show the three sizes I made this design. Thanks for looking! Here is a link to the video about Thumper http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39678-thumper-my-new-ergo-frame/

 You can click on the pictures for a larger view


----------



## Pablo Pedrosa (Aug 30, 2014)

can you speak with me in slingshot community?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I bet that really fits the hand well!
Most impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, sweet like candy.

Thank you for sharing, CO.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's sooooo cool, man! Really wavy gravy! It reminds me of The Beatles, for some reason.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Pablo Pedrosa said:


> can you speak with me in slingshot community?


Ok but the language barrier it is hard for me to understand


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

M.J said:


> I bet that really fits the hand well!
> Most impressive :thumbsup:


So nice!!!  I am loving it! Thanks MJ


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

mr. green said:


> Wow, sweet like candy.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, CO.


You are very welcome Mr. Green  I was so tired of this thing by the time it was done  I want some buckets to cut up and melt!  Hope you are staying warm up there


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

TSM said:


> That's sooooo cool, man! Really wavy gravy! It reminds me of The Beatles, for some reason.


I like gravy  thanks for looking


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow! That's an awesome shooter! Nice work Randy.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Cool look. and bomb proof too...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Psychedelic groovyness, man...far out...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's just ridiculous!!!! Very cool, CO !!!!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wooooooooe, this like an awesomer, funkier brother of your ergo bone! Super cool.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Most impressive!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow Can Man, reminds me of some of the wild parties and wild lava lamps and colors of the 60's! Hendrix, Joplin and Morrison live on in those wavy color patterns! Great looking frame Bud!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Soo freakin cool!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

They are simply AMAZING!!!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Can-Opener, you are Slingshot-Gandalf .


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Can-Opener, you are Slingshot-Gandalf .


Thanks SF


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

That Pattern looks so amazing.

That is a very beautiful Slingshot and a tough one too i bet


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> That Pattern looks so amazing.
> 
> That is a very beautiful Slingshot and a tough one too i bet


Hi Jens

It is tough beyond belief  I cut it with a band saw easy enough but the blade is ruined for anything else. So I save old blades for the purpose. It also ruins any router bit I use on it. It is a difficult material to work with. It dose sand off easily  Also even with a mask it is smelly  I do not think it is worth the effort it takes  Now I have more of it because to get the green liner I had to buy $50.00 order. So I have to make a bumble bee model in some design I do not know weather to be  or 

I hope all is well with you my friend 

Regards Randy


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Rock -On 

Really super nice!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Strange that it ruins router bits, those should be at least HSS right?

Maybe it is polluted with some sand or so?

I know that is not your style of "carving" but an angle grinder with pretty corse discs might work...but i think there is no need to tell you that anyway 

All the best wishes, you´ll hear from me not too far in the future


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so cool
Cheers


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

G-10 + Angle Grinder = ...I don't want to imagine [or, breathe!] G-10 really is what they call "Glass-Hard" ; super 'tough' to machine. Carbide Tipped cutting edges for longevity.

Can-Opener, you have done a Mighty Job! and a "way coool" one at that! That shooter turned out Tops! [of the Pops!]

Now I know why 'shootyereyeout' said to have a look at your HDPE too! Haven't you been getting "Stuck In!" on the production line!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Strange that it ruins router bits, those should be at least HSS right?
> 
> Maybe it is polluted with some sand or so?
> 
> ...


I only use carbide router bits and it eats them up. They keep cutting and I can do more than one sling with the same one but the router bit is no good for wood or plastic after that. So I have a set of cutters set aside for G-10 use only

I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

DogBox said:


> G-10 + Angle Grinder = ...I don't want to imagine [or, breathe!] G-10 really is what they call "Glass-Hard" ; super 'tough' to machine. Carbide Tipped cutting edges for longevity.
> 
> Can-Opener, you have done a Mighty Job! and a "way coool" one at that! That shooter turned out Tops! [of the Pops!]
> 
> Now I know why 'shootyereyeout' said to have a look at your HDPE too! Haven't you been getting "Stuck In!" on the production line!


Thanks DogBox  I only use carbide cutters it is as you say glass hard. I am going to melt some buckets and have fun now Easy and enjoyable! 

The HDPE it is fun to play with and I can make multiple slingshots at once. I enjoy it. I should show you the pile  It is bad.

Regards Randy


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love this one C-O! The lathe work is so cool with the triple layer G10.

I am in a similar position with G10 as you were...I need one piece of 1/8" orange to finish two shooters, but don't want to place a bigger order cause of the abuse the bandsaw and router has taken with the few I did so far. Haven't noticed smelling the G10 through the respirator though. :iono:

Is that a new PFS design there in the middle of the bottom row?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, Randy, I am really impressed! Congrats to working with this material so nicely! Speechless!

My sister is an archeologist so maybe I have to ask her what might happen if she finds a 1000 yrs old slingshot in a tomb that's stuffed with rusted steel balls and ruined aluminum cans 

Nicely done! Keep the respirator mask close!

Have a nice day :wave:

Mark


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

ASTONISHING work, my friend!!!

This is one piece of art I wouldn't be afraid to shoot with (not that I'm so great a fork-hitter, but it's best to play safe with jewels like this one!)

It seems that this G-10 stuff is really tough!!!!!

Regarding the BEAUTIFUL patterns of this "Thumper", you know I'm a great fan of vintage Marvel comics. It reminds me the psychedelic drawings of Jim Steranko, in the adventures of Nick Fury of the late 60's. AWESOME!!!

We all should be glad that you're in the slingshot hobby!!!

Best regards!!

Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome freaking job Can Opener, the design is great and you have really finished this thing to perfection. thanks for sharing


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Love this one C-O! The lathe work is so cool with the triple layer G10.
> 
> I am in a similar position with G10 as you were...I need one piece of 1/8" orange to finish two shooters, but don't want to place a bigger order cause of the abuse the bandsaw and router has taken with the few I did so far. Haven't noticed smelling the G10 through the respirator though. :iono:
> 
> Is that a new PFS design there in the middle of the bottom row?


PLPF  I made five of them and when I was drilling them for flip clips I pooched two of them!  HDPE will climb a bit very easily!!!! Made me so made I lost interest in the frame for a couple of days. I still see them in scrap bin and remember do not drill them like that again. I need to shoot it some more. It seemed really nice just so different with the pinky in a hole and the 45 degree fork tips.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tremoside said:


> Wow, Randy, I am really impressed! Congrats to working with this material so nicely! Speechless!
> 
> My sister is an archeologist so maybe I have to ask her what might happen if she finds a 1000 yrs old slingshot in a tomb that's stuffed with rusted steel balls and ruined aluminum cans
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,

I need an intervention to get me off this stuff!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> ASTONISHING work, my friend!!!
> 
> This is one piece of art I wouldn't be afraid to shoot with (not that I'm so great a fork-hitter, but it's best to play safe with jewels like this one!)
> 
> ...


Hi Q,

This slingshot has gotten several comments about psychedelic influences. I guess I had better check the mushroom in the salad  Honestly I am afraid to shoot it yet


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> awesome freaking job Can Opener, the design is great and you have really finished this thing to perfection. thanks for sharing


Thanks tooner man!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> Love this one C-O! The lathe work is so cool with the triple layer G10.
> 
> I am in a similar position with G10 as you were...I need one piece of 1/8" orange to finish two shooters, but don't want to place a bigger order cause of the abuse the bandsaw and router has taken with the few I did so far. Haven't noticed smelling the G10 through the respirator though. :iono:
> 
> Is that a new PFS design there in the middle of the bottom row?


Good eye, Timmy!!! I was just drool swampin all over my keyboard lookin at that one... But the one i'm really crushin on is the sideshooter looking pfs profile!!!!! You ever do another run of that one, Mr.Randy, I'd love the chance to buy/trade for one!!!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

The HDPE it is fun to play with and I can make multiple slingshots at once. I enjoy it. I should show you the pile  It is bad.

Regards Randy



I dunno....? Looks like a "bucket of fun" to me!!! Now I know how interesting a 'Zebra' would be if it were red & white...! Pass the salad....


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

All I see I love Master, My sincere compliments.

:bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > ASTONISHING work, my friend!!!
> ...


LOL!!!! Pray, check the mushroom, sir!!! 









Cheers ...Q :wave:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener.....hands up for you!!!!!!

very nice!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Kool! LBH2


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> > Love this one C-O! The lathe work is so cool with the triple layer G10.
> ...


Hey Lee,

Stop drooling no need!  I sent you a PM


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

you are crazy unbelievably a true artist.

Rick


----------

